# Anderson qualifies No. 9 at Pontiac Pro Stock Showdown



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Anderson qualifies No. 9 at Pontiac Pro Stock Showdown*
by Mickey Schultz, KB Racing
Sunday, February 5, 2006​
LAS VEGAS -- The 2006 race season unofficially got underway as the Inaugural Pontiac Pro Stock Showdown, a preseason special event, was contested today as part of the Last Chance Test Session at The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. 

The format for the Pontiac Showdown included two qualifying sessions on Saturday morning. Greg Anderson, who has won the NHRA POWERade Pro Stock championship the last three seasons, qualified the KB Racing/Summit Racing Equipment Pro Stock Pontiac GTO No. 9 with an elapsed time of 6.788 seconds.

Anderson squared off against Kurt Johnson in the opening round of eliminations.

Anderson benefited from a red light start by Johnson and moved to the second round with a pass of 7.794 seconds. The North Carolina driver then faced Richie Stevens, who is tuned by the legendary Bob Glidden, in round two.

Anderson made a great move at the green but clutch problems set in around half-track and he shut down. Meanwhile, Stevens raced to the win light.

Obviously, we should have been here yesterday,” said Anderson. “We needed the track time on this Summit Racing Pontiac. We didn’t come here in race mode, we came here to test. We know we’re going to stay four more days to test. 

We weren’t ready for racing. We made some mistakes and the car wasn’t ready for this race track. The car hasn't been happy all day today. We need to make it happy and then it will be fine.”

Anderson will take to the track in defense of his Pro Stock POWERade championship when the NHRA CARQUEST Auto Parts Winternationals, the season-opening event on the 2006 NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series, unfolds next weekend, Feb. 9-12, at the Auto Club Raceway at Pomona (Calif.).

KB Racing is owned by Las Vegas businessman Ken Black. KB Racing fields two Pro Stock cars, driven by Greg Anderson and Jason Line on the NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series. Anderson has won three consecutive POWERade Pro Stock Championships (2003-2005). Line finished third in the 2005 POWERade point standings and was honored with the 2004 Automobile Club of Southern California Road to the Future award, presented to the most outstanding rookie in a professional category. This year KB Racing will also begin fielding a Top Fuel Dragster, managed by Kalitta Motorsports, with rookie Top Fuel driver Hillary Will handling the driving duties.


----------

